# ...i went for a drive around Northeast Ohio 1/09/2022.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...picture is on way home and final stretch down Frost road in Streetsboro...today.

...give me a minute here to expand/reflect with today's adventures and some things that I need to talk about.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol...upland give me a minute here to text this day out hahaha...let me start with HAPPY NEW YEAR AND hope all reading this post that you all got through the last couple weeks with good health and goodtimes.

...1st and foremost I was sick recently and did the quarantine thing...kinda played the sleeping BEAR and shut down <LIFE> for a couple weeks. It was a b...h and had some ever changing effects with me.

...story time before today's adventures.

.. 32 years smoking cigarettes and I'm ashamed/feel sorry for putting this out with you all here with OGF.
...too late now (twisted) I love pushing/pressure with myself!

50 years old and had same job/wife <only> for last 25 years! 1 child and same house. Only thing that has changed last 25 years is really...nothing... up until my Sickness last couple weeks.

...not doing the political thing whatever...I'm vaccinated with a booster soon. Worked my ass off since (KOBE) passed away...COVID started...the fan was hit with the stuff then...we all had our say/opinions with pandemic and government policy/made up ... on the fly <rules>.
...4 me (teaman) it was easy for last 18 months or so...wash hands/don't touch face/don't pick nose lol.

...summertime 2021 with good vibes/control with virus...that all faded like a Metallic song.

...anyway what I'm getting at is ... I got sick and it really affected me personally. I literally stopped smoking! Days before the NEW YEAR ... I stood in garage and self said to myself...time to stop being hard headed...

...I took me a few days and some tests with myself to figure out if I could quit this ridiculous ADDICTION with smoking cigarettes.
....I found myself falling back to old reflection/peace with a charter _Ryan Pressuti_ Anger Management fishing team.

...sorry for long post but I feel and think that what is typed right now...should be read.

...in the end I give a crap about alot of stuff. Life/family/friends...pandemics...out flows with spillways...life in general.

...I had a good day driving around and putting almost 300 miles on car. Streetsboro to fairport...to 3 different spillways in North East Ohio...backwoods and campground boat launches...running spillways and some Ozzy playing on radio when doing the homebound thing.

...some pictures.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Getting sick is how I quit smoking; 05/04/07 and never picked it up again. I hope you're successful, it will add 10 years to your life.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for reply. 

It is a GRIND for sure. I'm using this site with OGF and times of past fishing/family/friends...experiences to FIGHT this. 
.tears n smiles as I type for sure...I'm no bad ass...but like to think I am.

...I can only Express my adventures and life things here...as I feel somewhat comfortable doing after all these years with you all.

Enjoy the night OGF. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...Ozzy Osbourne and song (under the graveyard)

My go to <fight song>

Later.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...teaman always. 

Marlboro man is dead!

Stay twisted...
Don.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

Nice papers


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great pics teaman.
And a Huuuge Congrats on your freeing yourself from the slavery of smoking.
Hoping to do the same and you were right when you posted above about someone needing to read what you wrote.
Made me a bit closer to doing what you have done.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...its a hard thing to do ... but like a light switch it just happened for me. Took a <sickness> and a song...some time...which I have expressed here n there...Family 1st and foremost with honestly a close 2nd OGF and what site bring /does for me...I can only bow my head. 

...I need Ogf and all it offers. 

I thank all in advance and wish all goodtimes!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Good for you! Stick with it.

I was really really good at drinking lots of beer. One day I said I’m done and never had another drop. 18 years sober.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

Uglystix said:


> Good for you! Stick with it.
> 
> I was really really good at drinking lots of beer. One day I said I’m done and never had another drop. 18 years sober.


Enjoy my friend


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Twisted. Stay off the damn things. I'm rooting for you. I will tell my story. I quit August 2cnd 1995. I had woken up 3 times prior having trouble breathing and my throat filled with mucous. The third time I was sitting on the edge of the bed fighting for air with the phone in my hand thinking of calling 911. And you know what I was thinking? As soon as this passes I can have a cigarette. Yep, that's how bad the addiction is. So I have said a prayer for you and Fastwater to quit this horrible habit. My best wishes go out to all who read this and are wanting to quit. Mick


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I can totally relate twisted. Been smoking since age 9. I'm 43 now. Quit once for 4 yrs when I got into body building. Didn't drink alcohol either. Didn't fish or do anything to trigger my bad habits. I completely changed everything in my life. Then one night I decided I would meet some friends out at a local bar. A few drinks later...I was out on the patio puffin away. Haven't stopped since then. I smoke roughly a pack of 100s every day. Don't cough much but I have sinus problems daily. I want to quit so bad. I don't drink but I love to fish. And smoking a cig while fishing just goes together well for me. It's like I'd have to quit fishing and pick up weight lifting again for awhile to quit. Idk...I tried chantix... didn't work. Guess I gotta man up and be disciplined, and just quit cold turkey. Good luck with your decision. I hope you can stick to it. I know how hard it is


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Twisted I did almost the same thing as you about 5-years ago. I wanted to see my grandchildren graduate so after more than 30years of smoking I finally quit. And it stuck this time. One word of advice Don't sneak 1-cig thinking it will be OK. turns into 2 then 3 and so on. Quit many times in the past and that always happened. Good luck your better off without them.


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

Twisted one upside is you'll have a lot more money for lures / equipment !! Good luck and good job


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

One day at a time. And start doing some exercise. Walk your ass off, maybe do some light weight lifting, jog. Your metabolism will change without the cigs. Breath deep and enjoy the day.

The strongest people are those who stand up and fight their demons, whatever they may be.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Think of the money you'll save. More to buy fishing equipment. I guess that's a habit too. lol


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck with the smoking Catfish. I was a 3 pack a day smoker and couldn't quit on my own , so I knew I had to do something. Went and got acupuncture. May 21st,1997,7:00 PM. You don't forget a life changing moment like that. Smoked one at the front door going in and never touched another one after that. It'll be 25 years this May. No doubt I'd be dead by now without that decision, one of the best ones I've ever made.
Rocknut is right . You can never touch nicotine again or you'll be right back at it. It's a battle, but one you can win.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Quit the hard way after 35 years on 04/24/2021. Trust me you don't wanna go back! Get check ups! I wish I would have.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Heading west on route two in Eastlake about 530 last night


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Be strong brother, people will look at you with only big respect. I quit in 94 and it’s been great not being addicted. You have a great future, love your posts. Just do it man!


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Quit over 30 years ago, and after the 1st couple of years you don't even feel like you smoked. You will add years to your life, feel better and be healthier.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats on your self reflecting and wanting to change for the better!
My demons have subsided because I have put my life in the hands of our Lord & Savior Jesus Christ.
I wish I would of done this BEFORE my divorce and BEFORE my son was moved 3 states away.

Having said that, I can't express how amazing my life has turned for the better since submitting my life to Jesus.
I had hit rock bottom 5 years ago and was basically an inch from living in my truck.
NOW, my career is booming, I have my dream boat, I live 7min from Mosquito, 30 min from Pyma, 30min from West Branch, 35 min from Milton!!
Yes, this was planned by my Lord and of course me...! 

One of the biggest things i needed help with was...my addiction to Porn. This was part of what ruined my marriage.
I write this to you, or anyone reading to encourage you to ask for help...from the MAN. I prayed about it and literally the next day- Poof! Gone.
I know this message is definitely very personal, but i write it to express my gratitude for what has happened and where Ive come from.
And maybe it will help someone else out there. 
Wish you all the best!
OK...is it March yet? My boat is getting lonely!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...its a hard thing to do ... but like a light switch it just happened for me. Took a <sickness> and a song...some time...which I have expressed here n there...Family 1st and foremost with honestly a close 2nd OGF and what site bring /does for me...I can only bow my head.
> 
> ...I need Ogf and all it offers.
> 
> I thank all in advance and wish all goodtimes!


We're all here for you!

It took the upcoming birth of my son to have that light switch flip in my brain...12/5/04 was my last day of smokeless tobacco...quit cold-turkey...within a few months the smell of someone else using the stuff turned my stomach.

You've got the right frame of mind going and support to kick it.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Watched my Great Grandaughter play clarinet in her highsclool band concert a couple of weeks ago, quit almost 40 years ago so it can be done. And I made it out for another deer season, My boat is ready for the jig bite keep the faith.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks again for all the replies OGF! today was day #15 

Crazy with such a short time not smoking that I can smell it on someone that just smoked and is literally 15 or so feet from me! I never noticed that before and to tell you the truth kinda makes me gag a bit when I do smell it. My upper chest does hurt abit when I'm working hard or really moving around. I'm not coughing at all which was something I was concerned about. I am chewing/eating alot of tooth picks...and having a hard time finding flavored ones hahaha. 

Anyway I'll update as TIME goes by with this...

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

This is a good post for many reasons, good for you twisted. Side note, in high school my friend and i use to take his jon boat into frost rd pond and catch bass after bass. loved that place. Ya, I know it's private but we were 17 and we didn't care!


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

My Dad went in for surgery in 1979 and during pre surgery screening they found a spot on his lung. He was 40. It was emphysema. He had been smoking on the farm and in the military since he was about 12. The doc told him, continue to smoke and die or quit and it won’t get worse. He hadn’t set foot in a doctors office for over 40 years since that day. Didn’t have to. He lived his best and tremendously active life. He got to see his grandkids and his great granddaughter. Unfortunately we lost him last year but quitting cold turkey that day was a great decision but also a difficult thing to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Congrats on quitting smoking. Menthols, too (I smoked Kools and the wife smoked Salems). No one ever bummed cigarettes from me  

Probably 20 years since my last cigarette.

The only thing harder to quit than tobacco is sugar. I'm still working on that.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Going on day 63 with no smokes 🤙 

Don.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That's awesome Twisted!

And BTW, the spillway is blown.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow!

Thank u all for the feed back for sure! I love it more than you all (OGF) know.

That picture of MILTON and the white water is freaking awesome! Listen...ain't NO perch a swimming around there right now boys lol.

...weather a calming down this week with abit of this/that...her soon.

...MARCH is probably in my opinion...1 of 2 months to get on it fishing wise.

...I'll explain here with personal notes and past experiences with this great tome (month) to fish.

...teaman.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Good for you for the decision, thanks for the pics. Was wondering how things were progressing for this time of year.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...its a hard thing to do ... but like a light switch it just happened for me. Took a <sickness> and a song...some time...which I have expressed here n there...Family 1st and foremost with honestly a close 2nd OGF and what site bring /does for me...I can only bow my head.
> 
> ...I need Ogf and all it offers.
> 
> I thank all in advance and wish all goodtimes!


Smart man and great post. As you age you understand the value of being alive. You never know how long you will have a
wonderful quality of life. I am 79 soon and enjoy each and every day. Things can change in the blink of an eye, stay safe and healthy


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Today is my 100 th day smoke free. 
🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬🚬

Times each one by 20. 2,000 smokes. A pack a day was the average. I used some of that saved money to buy my otter for ice fishing.

Enjoy the day,
Don.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats! I really wish I had your courage, I hate these fucking things but I cannot seem to quit. I want to watch my kids grow up and enjoy life and not being choked with snot every day. I just hope my decision to quit doesn’t come like my dad’s, being told you have lung cancer. Keep up the good work!


----------

